# Apple Smoked Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 16, 2012)

Got a few blocks of cheese cold smoking with apple pellets in my AMZNPS. In my char-griller (no heat)













coldch2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 16, 2012


















coldch.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 16, 2012


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 16, 2012)

Resting at room temp b4 sealing..













coldch3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 16, 2012


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks great!  Todd and his invention has freed us all to enjoy making smoked cheese, IMO.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking good Rick


----------

